# So excited: agility progress!!!



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, maybe I'm counting my chickens before they're hatched, but we took a giant leap in the right direction today!

I've been somewhat unhappy with the instruction of our agility class for a while now. If I'm being completely honest, almost since we started a year ago. Things got really bad about 5 months ago, and have improved somewhat in the past 6 weeks, since several people in the class (including me) complained.

But while volunteering at a trial today, I received a personal invitation to a class taught by someone really great. I've been wanting into this class ever since I knew of its existence, but was originally told in no uncertain terms by our instructor that we weren't ready to make the switch. Well, apparently Kit has proved something and we're in now, and with the blessing of our old instructor, no less! :whoo:

I'm getting ready to hold onto my hat, cause things are really gonna move fast now. No more being held back by people in our old class who after a year still don't have a basic "stay" on their dogs (forget start line stays)! No more dog reactive dogs who think it's fun to chase Kit while she's on course (not that she ever noticed)! No more handlers with zero ambition to improve who own dogs with zero ambition to do agility! No more instructor jazzing up my already jazzed dog! :wave:

We can move at our own pace now and be limited only by our own skills (ok, who am I kidding here? - my skills). I'm actually going to learn how I'm supposed to handle the tasmanian devil! YAY! With luck, we might still squeeze in a real trial this year!

The best part is that the instructor of this class has experience with very drivey dogs, and funnels students towards a more advanced class (also taught by her _plus_ another awesome instructor) as they progress. I'm in no hurry to get there, but it sure will be nice to be moving _somewhere_!

We start Wednesday night. I can't wait!!! :rockon:


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck with your new class...I'm really looking forward to hearing about it and seeing your progress (hint: videos!)


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Well, maybe I'm counting my chickens before they're hatched, but we took a giant leap in the right direction today!
> 
> I've been somewhat unhappy with the instruction of our agility class for a while now. If I'm being completely honest, almost since we started a year ago. Things got really bad about 5 months ago, and have improved somewhat in the past 6 weeks, since several people in the class (including me) complained.
> 
> ...


Exciting!! I can't wait to hear about you guys' progress; I know you'll do well  You might wind up in that advanced class sooner than you think; I couldn't believe Tag and I were promoted to advanced as fast as we were.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Well, maybe I'm counting my chickens before they're hatched, but we took a giant leap in the right direction today!
> 
> I've been somewhat unhappy with the instruction of our agility class for a while now. If I'm being completely honest, almost since we started a year ago. Things got really bad about 5 months ago, and have improved somewhat in the past 6 weeks, since several people in the class (including me) complained.
> 
> ...


I can't believe that they would keep you in such a class for so long, those types of people should be kept together and the ones wanting more, doing their homework and busting their butts to learn have to be moved on. Very happy that you are now getting into a better class and a new instructor!!! Can't wait for updates


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

It's Wednesday! Hope to hear how your class went tonight!!


----------

